

Seriously Blood-Curdling 18th Century Occult Drawings - yurn
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/06/09/charlie-charlie-are-you-there/

======
qdot76367
Well, I am set on logos for my next many startups now.

------
dang
Please don't rewrite titles to make them more baity. If an article's title
isn't informative enough it's sometimes ok to use a subtitle or a
representative phrase from the article.

------
chmielewski
If you enjoyed this, I highly recommend
[http://bibliodyssey.blogspot.com](http://bibliodyssey.blogspot.com)

------
dsacco
Normally I don't comment like this, but I have to ask.

Why the hell is this on the Hacker News front page?

~~~
notnickwolf
The site is for interesting articles of any sort, doesn't need to be tech
related necessarily.

~~~
rrss1122
The thing is, this isn't really interesting.

~~~
mhurron
I found it humorous that the images looked somewhat similar to the types of
things that jr. high students draw when they 'discover' Metal.

